# Recommend me an undercarriage lube..



## PeteXXX (27 Apr 2019)

As the title says. Don't fret, I'll apply it myself. 
Is Sudocreme just as good as the cycling specific lubes on longer distance rides?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (27 Apr 2019)

Some rate it. In this 5 minutes, I like https://www.vanillabikes.com/produc...CbKt9V8rWvLuM1DAXPUnMhmDxmXoJL0BoCyO0QAvD_BwE

I have also been pleased with https://road.cc/content/review/76319-bristol-buttr-anti-chafing-cream


----------



## flake99please (27 Apr 2019)

Never had any problem with using sudacrem, so it’s hard (for me) to justify the additional expense of the ‘fancy’ products available from bike shops.


----------



## OldShep (27 Apr 2019)

Vaseline. Keep the Sudocrem for occasions you get nappy rash. 
My LEJOG last year using Vaseline and after shower Almond oil with no sores to report.


----------



## Slick (27 Apr 2019)

Probably varies from person to person but I like E45, the hand pump container isn't as heavy as the tub so absorbs much better.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Apr 2019)

OldShep said:


> Keep the Sudocrem for occasions you get nappy rash.



Yep - Sudocrem is really for healing


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2019)

I never bother - decent shorts are fine with the synthetic inserts. Sudocrem for 'rubs' etc as it's good for repairs, but a bit sticky.

I used to use Atrixo with natural chammys - that's good.


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Apr 2019)

Sudocrem before very long rides. Witch Stick afterwards.


----------



## Donger (27 Apr 2019)

Petroleum gel.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Apr 2019)

Savlon for me


----------



## Big John (27 Apr 2019)

I've got some Udderly Smooth but to be honest I tend to use Vaseline. Does the trick for me but it's personal choice I think.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Apr 2019)

I've not used anything pre/during a long ride before, but my aging nether regions need a bit of 'something' after a ride (usually a bit of E45 after a shower.)
I'll try a few different salves and unction to see which works best..


----------



## GaGa (28 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> As the title says. Don't fret, I'll apply it myself.
> Is Sudocreme just as good as the cycling specific lubes on longer distance rides?


Just get a Brooks saddle, job done.


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Apr 2019)

GaGa said:


> Just get a Brooks saddle, job done.


Really??

So you would advise the OP that he pays £70+ for a saddle that can take months to break in and that may never suit him. Instead of paying a couple of pounds for a tube of cream.

Good advice that. 

I use a hand barrier cream and also a nappy rash cream with zinc in it. I think you can use almost anything providing you remember to stop and reapply it occasionally. Also stopping and readjusting your shorts when you feel it starting to rub is a good idea. Im sure Im not the only one who just rides through it, when stopping for a couple of minutes and sorting it out would be the wiser move.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Apr 2019)

GaGa said:


> Just get a Brooks saddle, job done.


No, thanks.


----------



## iandg (28 Apr 2019)

I'm allergic to Sudocreme (contains zinc oxide). I use Chapeau and Bepanthen on longer rides of 3-4 hours+ (nothing for shorter rides).


----------



## rogerzilla (28 Apr 2019)

Brooks saddles absorb moisture (I wouldn't say they "breathe" as such, but they certainly soak up sweat - a honey Brooks goes dark brown after a long ride. Ewww). This may help a little with undercarriage boils and sores.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Apr 2019)

Talcum powder


----------



## RobinS (28 Apr 2019)

Don't use any creams as routine while on long tours (3 months), if I get any chafing or soreness just use nappy rash cream, which is easily available (and cheap) in any supermarket in Europe.


----------



## mikeymustard (28 Apr 2019)

I'm so hardcore I use chilli oil! 

Actually, I'm a fan of 2Toms Buttshield, I got some at the cycle show a couple of years ago. It doesn't have menthol or arnica or any of those other placebos , it just leaves your skin really slippy for hours (assuming it contains mostly silicone). I also use it under my bib straps which can chafe me a bit when it's hot


----------



## Billy Wizz (28 Apr 2019)

Fiery Jack for those who remember it  But seriously I have always found a decent pair of shorts with padding do the job.


----------



## mudsticks (28 Apr 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> I'm so hardcore I use chilli oil!
> 
> Actually, I'm a fan of 2Toms Buttshield, I got some at the cycle show a couple of years ago. It doesn't have menthol or arnica or any of those other placebos , it just leaves your skin really slippy for hours (assuming it contains mostly silicone). I also use it under my bib straps which can chafe me a bit when it's hot



I've never considered using such ungents, despite doing multiday tours. 

But the roll on thing seems a bit problematic unless you're a habitual yogi. 
Surely the bottle needs to be inverted, to apply? 

But also if it is silicone?? 

Is that a good thing to be applying to your sensitive, and possibly highly absorbent nether regions? 

I don't know


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Apr 2019)

Nowt on a ride, aqueous cream if needed afterwards.

The stuff from Poundland is as good as any and a tub last ages.


----------



## Ajax Bay (28 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Is Sudocreme just as good as the cycling specific lubes on longer distance rides?


Yes.


twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Sudocrem is really for healing


It's designed to apply to babies' bottoms as a preventive measure to mitigate the risk of nappy rash and contains stuff to do that. Exactly the same function as a cyclist requires.
". . .works in three simple ways:

It contains an emollient that soothes sore or inflamed skin.
It works as a mild local anaesthetic to help ease pain and irritation.
A water-repellent base forms a protective barrier, helping to stop any irritants (urine and faeces) coming into contact with the skin."


----------



## mikeymustard (29 Apr 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I've never considered using such ungents, despite doing multiday tours.
> 
> But the roll on thing seems a bit problematic unless you're a habitual yogi.
> Surely the bottle needs to be inverted, to apply?
> ...



- _But the roll on thing seems a bit problematic unless you're a habitual yogi. 
Surely the bottle needs to be inverted, to apply? _
- Have you never used a roll on antiperspirant?

_ - But also if it is silicone?? 
- _Why?? Do you know something about dimethicone the scientists don't?? 
Do you use shampoo/conditioner? moisturisers? Barrier cream? Sunscreen? Chances are there'll be silicone in some form in all of them. I think you'll find it's in almost every cosmetic and topical product on the market; anti-aging creams, emollients, hair products, face creams, foot creams, in between creams, make up, foundation, sunscreen etc. etc. including several chamois creams.
_
- Is that a good thing to be applying to your sensitive, and possibly highly absorbent nether regions? _
- Highly absorbent? You're thinking of the Andrex puppy 

Besides, it makes those "nether regions" so soft and silky, I just can't resist


----------



## mudsticks (29 Apr 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> - _But the roll on thing seems a bit problematic unless you're a habitual yogi.
> Surely the bottle needs to be inverted, to apply? _
> - Have you never used a roll on antiperspirant?
> 
> ...



Well if it works for you.. 

I kinda only use fairly natural type products - you know the health food store type offerings. Never been that keen on a lathering myself in unpronounceable chemical products, unless its essential. 

But I'm sure it's all relatively harmless in the scheme of things. 

There are some people though who claim that chemical deodorants - particularly aluminium containing ones may be a contributor to breast cancer.
I don't know what evidence if any there is, but given there are alternatives it seems wise to avoid. 

So I guess thinking about putting chemicals in the groin area, which is also well populated with lymph nodes (and other sensitive items) provoked a similar reaction....

And how did you know I was thinking about the Andrex puppy ?? 

Spooky mind reader..


----------



## biggs682 (29 Apr 2019)

Just treat those bearing with some good quality water proof grease every time you inspect them , that should keep those little balls from rattling or groaning


----------



## PapaZita (29 Apr 2019)

I've been trying some stuff called Slipstream Anti Chafe Sports Cream. I think it's Aloe Vera based. It seems different to most chamois creams in that a small amount is used and it is mostly absorbed but leaves the skin smooth and slippery. I like that there's no thick squelchy stuff in your shorts. So far it seems to have been effective. I'm only on my first tube, but can see myself buying more.

(No link, because my browser is giving dire warnings about their web site. It's definitely a legit product though, and can be found on Amazon and eBay).


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2019)

For long rides, Sudocreme.


----------



## GaGa (30 Apr 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> Really??
> 
> So you would advise the OP that he pays £70+ for a saddle that can take months to break in and that may never suit him. Instead of paying a couple of pounds for a tube of cream.
> 
> ...


I can only speak from my own experience. Brooks B17, £64 online from Germany + £ 9 for the small tin of saddle cream. 60 mile ride over 2 weeks, no padded shorts . If you were to ask me how it feels now on a long ride I couldn't tell you because I don't realize I'm sat on a saddle. He could always sell the saddle if he didn't get on with it, they fetch good money even used ones.


----------



## Nibor (30 Apr 2019)

I got some Happy Bottom Bum Butter free from Charlie the Bike Monger. Use it on longer rides and seems ok.

I particularly like their tagline " Tested on @rseholes not animals"


----------



## mudsticks (30 Apr 2019)

Nibor said:


> I got some Happy Bottom Bum Butter free from Charlie the Bike Monger. Use it on longer rides and seems ok.
> 
> I particularly like their tagline " Tested on @rseholes not animals"



Yup i'm a sucker for a good tag line too 

Might have to get some - just because 

Is it actually just butter though ?? Cos i've got some of that in the fridge already ....


----------



## yello (30 Apr 2019)

I use a sudocrem/e45 mix, but only because it's easier to apply. Sudocrem is fine on its own (works for me anyway) but it is thick. Adding the E45 just thins it out a bit.

If you like your creams a bit fancy then, if you search, someone on here posted a home brew recipe.... with tea tree oil and , if I recall correctly, lavender oil. It works just fine and smells nice (or maybe not, opinions differ) too.


----------



## nickAKA (30 Apr 2019)

I got some assos chamois creme when it was on offer at merlin, seems OK. 
Best stuff I've tried is called enzo's button hole chamois cream (again on offer) it's 'euro style' so leaves your ring minty fresh... Stings a bit if you overdo it in the most inelegant of areas but no chafing whatsoever.


----------



## mudsticks (30 Apr 2019)

nickAKA said:


> I got some assos chamois creme when it was on offer at merlin, seems OK.
> Best stuff I've tried is called enzo's button hole chamois cream (again on offer) it's 'euro style' so leaves your ring minty fresh... Stings a bit if you overdo it in the most inelegant of areas but no chafing whatsoever.



Very much Euro go-faster stylee for the ladies then??


----------



## steveindenmark (1 May 2019)

GaGa said:


> I can only speak from my own experience. Brooks B17, £64 online from Germany + £ 9 for the small tin of saddle cream. 60 mile ride over 2 weeks, no padded shorts . If you were to ask me how it feels now on a long ride I couldn't tell you because I don't realize I'm sat on a saddle. He could always sell the saddle if he didn't get on with it, they fetch good money even used ones.


I have 3 brooks saddles. One was great out of the box. I rode an imperial century the day after buying it. Another took 18 months to break in and Ive never got used to the third and its screwed to the ceiling of my shed. Brooks are expensive, they dont suit everyone and take ages to dry when wet. There are plenty of alternative, cheaper and better saddles out there these days. But mention saddles on here and its a knee jerk reaction that someone will say "buy a brooks". I have 8 bikes and dont use Brooks on any of them now. Test ride a Brooks by all means but look at other saddles as well.


----------



## mikeymustard (1 May 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> I have 3 brooks saddles. One was great out of the box. I rode an imperial century the day after buying it. Another took 18 months to break in and Ive never got used to the third and its screwed to the ceiling of my shed. Brooks are expensive, they dont suit everyone and take ages to dry when wet. There are plenty of alternative, cheaper and better saddles out there these days. But mention saddles on here and its a knee jerk reaction that someone will say "buy a brooks". I have 8 bikes and dont use Brooks on any of them now. Test ride a Brooks by all means but look at other saddles as well.


Brooks saddles certainly do divide "arses". If only we had a pithy portmanteau word that we could use to debase it into some sort of political debate..
Wait, how about Brooksit? (Brooks-sit? Geddit? Suit yourselves)
I'm definitely in favour of Brooksit, and taking a leaf out of the brexiteers' manual, everyone who disagrees with me is a snowflake and should shut the arse up, cos if i shout louder then i must be righter than everyone else


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2019)

Sudocreme it is, then.....


----------



## mikeymustard (1 May 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Sudocreme it is, then.....


spoilsport!


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> spoilsport!


----------



## mudsticks (2 May 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Sudocreme it is, then.....



Menthol variant ??


----------



## Blue Hills (2 May 2019)

On the original question, have never bothered or felt the need.

And I hate to think what any cream would do to my lycra or whatever.

I just make sure I shower before cycling.

Maybe I'm lucky.


----------



## Slick (2 May 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> On the original question, have never bothered or felt the need.
> 
> And I hate to think what any cream would do to my lycra or whatever.
> 
> ...


The cream absorbs into the skin.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 May 2019)

Slick said:


> The cream absorbs into the skin.


don't believe it does totally.

Not without serious rubbing - takes me long enough to get out the door as it is without all that palaver.

Undercarriage lube does seem to be a major concern for many - bit surprised no one has come out with a variant of the thing I think was called a scotoiler to continuously apply lube (in its case to a chain/rear mech I think).


----------



## tyred (3 May 2019)

Castrol GTX.


----------



## Slick (3 May 2019)

tyred said:


> Castrol GTX.


Oil is too small a word for it.


----------



## GuyBoden (3 May 2019)

Germoloids is good if you are feeling a slight bit of pain before a ride. It numbs.


----------



## 531Man (5 May 2019)

[QUOTE="Blue Hills, post: 5613849, member
Undercarriage lube does seem to be a major concern for many - bit surprised no one has come out with a variant of the thing I think was called scotoiler.

Come on guys!
"scotoiler"
There just begs to be a product suggestion called "Scrotoiler"!


----------



## 531Man (5 May 2019)

If it doesn't exist already, that's:
"Scrotoiler" ©®™️


----------



## Blue Hills (5 May 2019)

These people are bringing it out once the temperatures rise://

https://www.mankind.co.uk/below-the...MIoKT7i7WE4gIV7b3tCh0WzAE-EAQYAiABEgI49_D_BwE

They were exhibiting (themselves?) At that trendy london bike show at olympia a year or two ago.

Honest.

I did see one person approach the stand.

In my old fashioned view, society is well on the way to going to the dogs (bollox?) When such products even exist.


----------



## Slick (5 May 2019)

It's a brave new world.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 May 2019)

Slick said:


> It's a brave new world.


I note your avatar name.


----------



## Slick (5 May 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> I note your avatar name.


----------



## 531Man (5 May 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> These people are bringing it out once the temperatures rise://
> 
> They were exhibiting (themselves?) At that trendy london bike show at olympia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fullylugged (6 May 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> As the title says. Don't fret, I'll apply it myself.
> Is Sudocreme just as good as the cycling specific lubes on longer distance rides?



Bag Balm works really well. It's a dairy farm use product for cow udders (the "bag") and contains petroleum jelly, lanolin and antibactierials. Comes in a 7 oz tin and lasts a long time. Look for it at a farm and feed store.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2019)

Fullylugged said:


> Bag Balm works really well. It's a dairy farm use product for cow udders (the "bag") and contains petroleum jelly, lanolin and antibactierials. Comes in a 7 oz tin and lasts a long time. Look for it at a farm and feed store.


Thanks for the suggestion, but I might just pass on the udder rub..
Probably cheaper than cycling specific stuff, though!


----------



## Blue Hills (6 May 2019)

Fullylugged said:


> Bag Balm works really well. It's a dairy farm use product for cow udders (the "bag") and contains petroleum jelly, lanolin and antibactierials. Comes in a 7 oz tin and lasts a long time. Look for it at a farm and feed store.


while I applaud a creative approach to swerving the bike specific marketeers, I have to ask if you have ever used this stuff.

If so, more agricultural tips welcome.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> while I applaud a creative approach to swerving the bike specific marketeers, I have to ask if you have ever used this stuff.
> 
> If so, more agricultural tips welcome.


I've used, I think horse Mercurochrome (red stuff?) on a bad foot blister. 
Does that count?


----------



## Fullylugged (9 May 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> while I applaud a creative approach to swerving the bike specific marketeers, I have to ask if you have ever used this stuff.
> 
> If so, more agricultural tips welcome.


Of course I use it. Have a tin under the sink right now. Here's an article on using it in your shorts:
https://www.bikeradar.com/features/...s-remedy-wants-to-replace-your-chamois-cream/


----------



## Sunny Portrush (14 May 2019)

Another vote for vaseline - been using it for years and never gives a problem. In fact, there`s been the odd occasions when I`ve forgotten to apply it and gone out thinking i`ll get away with it only to a chafing!

Another question tho, is how much do you actually apply. I have a friend who uses some posh stuff but he goes through tubes and tubes of it, (heaven knows how he stays on the saddle) whereas a tub of vaseline will last me months, just don`t double dip!


----------



## Milzy (14 May 2019)

I didn’t bother on the Fred Whitton & after Hardknott I could barley pedal with the soreness. 
I may try the barrier cream we use at work next time.


----------



## contadino (14 May 2019)

Assos Chamois Creme. Not having been in the saddle for a while, I was expecting a bit of a battering down there. Found a tub in the cupboard and it's made me a much more chipper chap.


----------



## Milzy (14 May 2019)

contadino said:


> Assos Chamois Creme. Not having been in the saddle for a while, I was expecting a bit of a battering down there. Found a tub in the cupboard and it's made me a much more chipper chap.


Ordered some from Merlin.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 May 2019)

contadino said:


> Assos Chamois Creme. Not having been in the saddle for a while, I was expecting a bit of a battering down there. Found a tub in the cupboard and it's made me a much more chipper chap.


I know of someone who had a nasty outbreak of something. Turned out it was a reaction to that cream.
Must admit this thread makes me feel very lucky as never had any issues at all.
And often don't use any padding. Usually not on anything up to 50K.
Not sure why my experience is different.


----------



## fatjel (17 May 2019)

"Morgan Blue Solid Chamois Cream " Around 250k in on my first 300k ride I was past the point of being able to sit on the saddle.
I was kindly given a bit of this and felt much better.
Have used it ever since on longer rides


----------



## Paulus (17 May 2019)

I have always gone with Sudocream, I know it is for healing purposes, but I work on the premise that if I get any sores whilst riding, the cream not only lubes, but starts the healing process whilst riding. A double whammy.


----------



## pjd57 (17 May 2019)

Aloe Vera works for me.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (18 May 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Aloe Vera works for me.



Does she apply it, I think that would work for me too lol


----------



## Blue Hills (18 May 2019)

Hello vera.


----------



## bladderhead (18 May 2019)

Any manufacturer of recumbents could make a great advert by just linking to this thread.

Years ago I had a vintage Claud Butler that was made before the company was sold. It had a Brooks suede saddle. Comfortable, no problem with the clangers, but one day, 20 miles from home, the bolt that held it on broke. I rode all the way home standing up on the pedals.



Dogtrousers said:


> Duckworth?


Duckhams.


----------

